# Word of the Day - Naif



## debodun (Nov 18, 2021)

Naif (noun) - a naive, inexperienced or ingenuous person. greenhorn.

Jim is a naif who had no idea anybody would care what he had to say.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2021)

I think most people were naifs earlier in life.  As they say "Ignorance is bliss."


----------

